# Thin metal wedges for door casing corners



## bbarkley

A long time ago when I used to help another carpenter, he had some thin metal wedges that when drove into the outside corner slot (1/16" maybe) we cut into each side of the corners would literally pull the joint tight. It was so tight that we could actually build the casing for around a window at our shop, throw it in the truck, transport to the job, and install. Those joints would simply NOT open up without destroying something. I have not seen them in years, but when recently doing an addition to my parents house which was built in the '70s, there they were! Does anyone know about these, where to get them, the router bit we used, why are they not still used?


----------



## johnep

My son is a plasterer and the straight edge he uses is made from wedge profile alloy. Perhaps one of these could be sliced up, there are small wedges used to secure axe heads. Try a hardware store.
johnep


----------



## Julian the woodnut

They are still used today. When I order prehung doors for a job I get asked if I want precut casing for the job. The millwork will cut and join the casing with the metal spline. I googled it and could not tell you where to get them but if you call a local millwork, I bet you could buy some or find out who there supplier is.


----------



## bbarkley

Thanks Julian, It sounds like yours are the ones. Very hard for me to describe. A thin metal slice about 5/8" wide, 1 1/4" long, about a 30 degree point on one end and the same shape in a "v" on the other. Has little fins about 1/8" shy along the almost parallel edges for the bite that are just a hair narrower on the trailing end to "pull" the joint together.


----------



## TimPa

my bil still uses them, i'll ask him when i see him. he had a slot cutter he used on his shaper for the molding miters, but i imagine a router table setup could also be used. it sure pulled em tight alright. he never did anyhting with the slots when done tho.


----------



## pappagor

senco makes a gun driven one that u shoot form the backside of the trim


----------



## pappagor

senco makes a gun driven one that u shoot form the backside of the trim


----------



## Roger S. Blacklock

I don't know if this is what you're talking about, but this comes to mind.


----------



## jlord

pappagor said:


> senco makes a gun driven one that u shoot form the backside of the trim


The gun from senco you are referring to shoots a corrugated fastener. Which many manufacturers use in applications like this. You would shoot this in from the backside so it is not seen. You would also need the gun that shoots corrugated fasteners. But I don't think this is what he is looking for. But this would do the same thing.

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCAQrQQwAA


----------



## bbarkley

Roger, that is close but not it. If I can figure out how to draw and post a CAD view, I will. One thing for sure, it definately is not a cor. fastener shot with a gun.


----------



## Old Skhool

I think I may have some in my garage. If they're still boxed, and labeled I'll post. (My shop still haven't recovered from our last move.)


----------



## TimPa

i think the wedge or metal spline is called "clamp nail" it involves a thin kerf saw blade to slice a slot in the miter surfaces, a miter clamp to hold the mitered pieces in place, and a driver to set the tapered splines. sorry it took me so long to get back.


----------



## millmgr

*clamp nails*

I agree with Tim. They are clamp nails and should be available from woodworking or picture frame equipment suppliers. Should be available in machine or hand applied.


----------



## woodnthings

*If you find any post a picture*

My mom knew the original owners or inventors of these. I thought I had kept some somewhere, but I can't find them after searching the web for hours. I think they were spelled Klamp Nails, not real sure, as it was 40 years ago. Some where in Wisconsin maybe. I can picture them, maybe 3" long with small flanges along the edges to bite in and tapered in the width. Right? :blink: bill
Old Skool you find yours yet?


----------



## Ogee Fillet

*Joint Nails*

Joint Nails 

I use a bandsaw to cut the nail kerf.

http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/JN-0750


----------



## woodnthings

*Yup!*

Those are the ones. Thanks. They are no longer available. Darn. Seems like a great idea, probably expensive to manufacture tho. :blink: bill
BTW I also found these: http://www.jointnails.com/


----------



## Ogee Fillet

woodnthings said:


> They are no longer available. Darn.


Yea, seen that.
If anyone has a source for the joint nails please post a link.
I’m about out of them, thanks.


----------



## woodnthings

*Mc Feely's tech service wrote this*

You can contact the manufacturer directly at: http://www.estadstamping.com/joint.html 
Phone them at 800 346 6161 ask for Eva, a very nice lady who will take your order. Mention WWT so she'll know how you found them.
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## TomC

I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for but it maybe. I just got the latest Rockler catalog and on the back page they have corrugated fastner tool. The picture they show appears to be fasting rails and stiles with this tool. If you don't have the new catalog it is item number 31166. 
Tom


----------



## woodnthings

*sorry that's not it*

Corrugated fastners are very common and easy to find, these joint nails are very unusual and Mc Feely's has discontinued them. But the site above has them. :yes: bill


----------



## Ogee Fillet

Thanks Woodnthings
That’s great, I’ll give them a call in the morning.


----------



## Leon63

This post is 6 years old. But, to anyone reading it; the following link should show you a popular science magazine from 1929 showing you the use of clamp nails. My house from the 70's had them in the door moldings.

https://books.google.com/books?id=b...jBfIQ6AEIQzAK#v=onepage&q=clamp nails&f=false


----------



## Alchymist

Are these it?

http://www.merritts.com/clock_parts/public/product.aspx?ProductID=89587&SearchText=grandfather clock


----------



## Brian T.

Send a descriptive email to Lee Valley. They have been really helpful to me and my strange requests related to wood carving.


----------



## Cokeskoal713

Anyone know how to remove these without destroying the furniture?


----------



## DuraMax

I found this web with spline nails hope it helps. 

https://dwtoolsales.com/product/doo...-v-nails-door-casing-molding-wedges-4-pounds/


----------

